# Side-Walking/Horse Leading Boots/Shoes for Therapeutic Riding Center



## Bennett (Dec 31, 2011)

Hi there, 
When I was volunteering at a therapeutic riding center I used shoes designed for skateboarding. They have decent arch supports and had enough padding on the ankle that clutzy me didn't do too much damage when I'd inevitably role my ankles. I found that boots made it much more difficult to do my duties since the bottom is uneven and I'd sink into the sand much more so. 
Even when I'm doing groundwork with my horse I tend to pick tennis shoes instead of my boots. My muck boots, which have a more or less flat bottom, don't bend enough to run comfortably in and they're freakishy hot even in below zero temperatures my feet would be sweaty. My paddock boots, which have about an inch and a quarter heal, seem to sink further into the sand due to funny weight distribution. 
I suggest tennis shoes with a high arch support and padding around the ankle. 

And, I also want to say the volunteering you're doing changes lives. Thanks.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

It's really just a matter of trying different types of footwear. If I wore skateboarding shoes, my feet would protest something intense. I stick to Nike's with Zoom Air or Max Air. I also found my paddock boots to be VERY comfortable. That little bit of lift in the feel worked for me, I wore those boots comfortably for 6+ years until they finally just died. I'll also point out I wore those boots for six years while volunteering at a therapy barn. Good on you for doing it, it's so rewarding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

I volunteer at a sanctuary and we actually do a few days of week of therapeutic riding lessons. I wear a pair of hiking boots, the brand is merrell, for sure footing around the arena and the grounds. They come right up to my ankle but aren't uncomfortable and I feel the provide the support I need. but I have also seen a podiatrist and have inserts to correct my arch and a slight lift on one foot. 

I would highly suggest seeing a podiatrist, it's really changed the way I walk, and once I got used to having the inserts in my shoes (the ones you can get a the stores, all suck; the ones prescribed and made specifically for you are so much better) I feel 10 times better in the feet, legs, and back. 

Also drink a lot of water, and stretch your feet before and after you are on them for long periods of time and that should help too. 

I can't suggest a specific shoe though, that is all personal preference. I stay FAR away from any kind of riding boot though, I know a lot of people wear them all around the bar and such, but I just can't do it.


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

Bennett said:


> Hi there,
> When I was volunteering at a therapeutic riding center I used shoes designed for skateboarding. They have decent arch supports and had enough padding on the ankle that clutzy me didn't do too much damage when I'd inevitably role my ankles. I found that boots made it much more difficult to do my duties since the bottom is uneven and I'd sink into the sand much more so.
> Even when I'm doing groundwork with my horse I tend to pick tennis shoes instead of my boots. My muck boots, which have a more or less flat bottom, don't bend enough to run comfortably in and they're freakishy hot even in below zero temperatures my feet would be sweaty. My paddock boots, which have about an inch and a quarter heal, seem to sink further into the sand due to funny weight distribution.
> I suggest tennis shoes with a high arch support and padding around the ankle.
> ...


Thank you so much, Bennett! I would never have thought to give skating shoes a try but I will be more open-minded and check them out now! I also really appreciate your gratitude. I wish there were more people who were aware of or cared about this kind of work, and it really does gladden my heart to see someone who appreciates it and who has worked in this capacity before.


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> It's really just a matter of trying different types of footwear. If I wore skateboarding shoes, my feet would protest something intense. I stick to Nike's with Zoom Air or Max Air. I also found my paddock boots to be VERY comfortable. That little bit of lift in the feel worked for me, I wore those boots comfortably for 6+ years until they finally just died. I'll also point out I wore those boots for six years while volunteering at a therapy barn. Good on you for doing it, it's so rewarding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you, Riccil0ve, I agree it is something that is very person-specific because feet can be so different. What brand paddock boots do/did you wear?
Thank you also for your time spent volunteering!


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

trvlingheart said:


> I volunteer at a sanctuary and we actually do a few days of week of therapeutic riding lessons. I wear a pair of hiking boots, the brand is merrell, for sure footing around the arena and the grounds. They come right up to my ankle but aren't uncomfortable and I feel the provide the support I need. but I have also seen a podiatrist and have inserts to correct my arch and a slight lift on one foot.
> 
> I would highly suggest seeing a podiatrist, it's really changed the way I walk, and once I got used to having the inserts in my shoes (the ones you can get a the stores, all suck; the ones prescribed and made specifically for you are so much better) I feel 10 times better in the feet, legs, and back.
> 
> ...


Thank you, trvlingheart. Those are all great suggestions. I do really think I need to see a podiatrist, I'm just not sure it's something I can fit in our budget right now. Do you mind me asking about the costs/co-pays that you had to deal with? How long does the prescription insert last? Do they last years or do you still have to replace them frequently like even the "best" non-prescription ones? I've previously been to a place called Happy Feet before and they sell their own special inserts for a few hundred dollars, which I didn't know was worth it at the time.



I have purchased some Brooks sneakers (Ariel, the female version of the Beast) and they are made for heavyweight-ers and prevent over and under pronation, which can help prevent ankle rolling, and I'm usually prone to doing that even though I seem to have a "normal" walking pattern/gait. Walking alongside a horse, trying to keep up and stay balanced/hold a child up in a saddle and/or lead is quite different from walking around a grocery store, though!

I decided not to wear those sneakers though because they cost so much (about $120) and I decided they would be best put to use as actual exercise (non-horse/sand) shoes. I also thought that something with a bit of an ankle would better prevent sand from getting flung into my shoe, which is why I originally thought a boot would be best.

I have many pairs of shoes, some for each different "need" - ie. sitting, standing, walking/exercising, as my feet seem to have different complaints with each of these actions. It would seem to be a lot nicer to just have one set of inserts to put into every pair of shoe.


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

Also, thank YOU trvlingheart for your volunteer work!


----------



## trvlingheart (Aug 4, 2009)

My inserts from my podiatrist were expensive. The inserts them selves were not covered by my insurance, I paid about $350 for them out of pocket. They should be replaced every few years. I've had mine since 2009 I think. So in my opinion they are worth the cost if you can afford it. And I do remove them and place them in other shoes too, which helps a lot. 

As for my insurance, I can't remember the co-pays. I guess it all depends on what your insurance co-pays are and if you need a referral or what not. I would be that if you called your insurance you can get an idea of the costs from them for such an appointment. Or if you call a podiatrist that is in your network then they could probably tell you how much to expect. My specific podiatrist required xrays, so I would make sure to find out if they do them in house or not and if that is an additional cost. Sorry I can't help you more. 

Just a side thought, but also see if the podiatrist will accept payments for the inserts and/or bills. Mine let me make payments, which helped a lot. 

I love the volunteer work I do!! I spend many many hours at the barn with and without students.


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

trvlingheart said:


> My inserts from my podiatrist were expensive. The inserts them selves were not covered by my insurance, I paid about $350 for them out of pocket. They should be replaced every few years. I've had mine since 2009 I think. So in my opinion they are worth the cost if you can afford it. And I do remove them and place them in other shoes too, which helps a lot.
> 
> As for my insurance, I can't remember the co-pays. I guess it all depends on what your insurance co-pays are and if you need a referral or what not. I would be that if you called your insurance you can get an idea of the costs from them for such an appointment. Or if you call a podiatrist that is in your network then they could probably tell you how much to expect. My specific podiatrist required xrays, so I would make sure to find out if they do them in house or not and if that is an additional cost. Sorry I can't help you more.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah, I'm sure a payment plan would help a lot, billing rather than paying at time of service is so great. We have insurance on a PPO plan so I don't think we need referrals but the insurance may not cover podiatry. I'll definitely add it to my medical to-do list, though! 
We have one of those medical expense cards where you pay so much every week pre-tax and get to use that on medical expenses, but I've already used it up for the year. Having only one income is definitely not fun, especially when you want to be very horsey and health is an issue, but I think we'll be heading in the right direction next year.
Thanks again for your help! It's good to hear that it was worth the money, and for something that costs $350 to last 3 years and alleviate so much pain is definitely reassuring and good to hear. I'm glad that it was able to help you so much!


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

I work at a therapeutic riding barn so I'm at one ALL. DAY. LONG. Then on top of that I recently developed plantars fasciitis. I had to quit playing rugby, stop wearing boots when I'm not riding and also stay off them as much as possible. I haven't seen a doctor yet but when I get my health insurance back its definitely in the cars and I would recommend seeing one too. 

In the mean time Avis makes a shoes with a white foam for cushion then a grey foam at the arch. They are very comfortable. I can usually work about in them from about 9-4pm. 

****READ ME****
Also look into kinesio tape. It stretches and helps to prevent/enhance muscle performance. For plantars fasciitis you start by taking a strip at tape and putting it on the ball of you foot. Stretch it and stick it down to to the back of your heel. Then let the tape relax and put the rest up your clalf. That prevents the fascia from over extending because the tape will not allow it to stretch very far. Then you take a second piece anchor it to the outside top of your foot and wrap it tight across your arch and up the inside of your ankle. That will provide support and once again keep it from falling. Don't worry, the tape comes with directions in the box!! Also, you can find A LOT of info online. The tape is not cheap BUT it does last about 4 days, even through showers... Even through things you would prefer it didn't last through like sweaty, wet, muddy, gross rugby practice!! It definitely *helped* (not cured) the pain and stress in my feet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

SlideStop said:


> I work at a therapeutic riding barn so I'm at one ALL. DAY. LONG. Then on top of that I recently developed plantars fasciitis. I had to quit playing rugby, stop wearing boots when I'm not riding and also stay off them as much as possible. I haven't seen a doctor yet but when I get my health insurance back its definitely in the cars and I would recommend seeing one too.
> 
> In the mean time Avis makes a shoes with a white foam for cushion then a grey foam at the arch. They are very comfortable. I can usually work about in them from about 9-4pm.
> 
> ...



Thank you! I'll definitely look up the tape. Let me know if you find the perfect shoe, too!


----------



## VeRaj (Aug 20, 2012)

*reply*

I wear several different pairs of shoes throughout the day right now. One pair is/are Brooks Ariels, which are quite a bit of shoe but are usually comfortable. They're very wide and prevent ankle rolling, but they don't have a lot of squishy cushioning like I generally prefer. They're quite pricey and they come in either white or silver and neither looks good covered in horsey sand-dirt, so I haven't tried using them in the ring yet.

Sometime after posting this originally, I purchased a pair of Danner hiking boots and have been trying to accommodate my feet to them before trying them out in the ring, so I don't yet know how well they will do.


----------

